# Werk Piture



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Took a photo of the underground I am doing this week. Not bad so far for me and a 5th year. In the rain......

Half done


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Looks good. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

are u gonna water or air test?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I always rake the top of my rough in off with a flathead shovel, looks clean and professional. Thats an okay rough in I guess.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Wheres the purple primer? Next time wrap another piece of ductape around the pipe to hide the pieces covering the top.....trim any excess with a razor knife.


----------



## gusty60 (Oct 21, 2008)

Looks good. What is it?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Oops, just checked the plans on that one IP, you got your trunk line, dead center of a footer. Take it out, start over.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> are u gonna water or air test?


Water. Air testing is retarded.



TheMaster said:


> Wheres the purple primer? Next time wrap another piece of ductape around the pipe to hide the pieces covering the top.....trim any excess with a razor knife.


 
Waiting on PVC caps. Tape is temporary. Purple primer is not required in IL.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

gusty60 said:


> Looks good. What is it?


 
Part of a bath house at a new aquatic center.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

nice work.. i thought you guys did metallic waste in il.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Plumbworker said:


> nice work.. i thought you guys did metallic waste in il.


I think thats only in Chicoland only.
I bet no stinkin primer was used on that pipe......I want to see empty cans.:jester:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

You could have at least turned all the lettering the same way..sheesh:whistling2:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Damn there are no pictures on this site are safe from razor opinion, DAMN!!!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It' s fine and dandy for someone to sit at the thinking box, nice and comfy, cup of warm coffee, and scrutinize someones work. It's a different story to be on the job, in the rain, GC up your ass, boss down your throat. 

If you ain't got nothing nice to say, keep your mouth shut!!!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> nice work.. i thought you guys did metallic waste in il.


That would be Cook county IL.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> It' s fine and dandy for someone to sit at the thinking box, nice and comfy, cup of warm coffee, and scrutinize someones work. It's a different story to be on the job, in the rain, GC up your ass, boss down your throat.
> 
> If you ain't got nothing nice to say, keep your mouth shut!!!


 
While I appreciate you jumping to my defense. I believe ball busting will ALWAYS happen to some extent when posting a work photo. It is generally good natured. I don't take offense to any of the above posts. 

It happens on the job, it will also happen here


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I used to do aquatic center plumbing. All our pipes were sched 80 pvc. I really enjoyed that work. What is that fill in the footing?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I think the OP knows, that I and the other one, are just pokin at him.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> While I appreciate you jumping to my defense. I believe ball busting will ALWAYS happen to some extent when posting a work photo. It is generally good natured. I don't take offense to any of the above posts.
> 
> It happens on the job, it will also happen here


 I'm pretty sure you knew I was pulling your chain.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

no primer??? you guys have every crazy code known to man but primer isn't required????


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> no primer??? you guys have every crazy code known to man but primer isn't required????


They don't require any primer or just purple? It takes both cement and primer to "Bond"


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I have some 20+yr old pvc thats glued up and no primer was used......Mind if i send it over and you take it apart for me?:laughing: How come not all joints made without primer dont fail?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I have some 20+yr old pvc thats glued up and no primer was used......Mind if i send it over and you take it apart for me?:laughing: How come not all joints made without primer dont fail?


I guarantee I can remove a piece of non-primered pipe from a joint with a few slices and make it like new. Not when it is bonded with primer... I'm just sayin"


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

They don't ALL fail, but many do. I can't tell you how many times I've just pulled a pipe out of a hub that was only cemented and not primed. Will it fail every time? No, but that's true of most hackery. I have a picture of a 1/2"" cpvc coupling that's cemented onto copper on both sides and it held for many years. So does that mean I should start glueing copper now with CPVC cement?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Protech said:


> They don't ALL fail, but many do. I can't tell you how many times I've just pulled a pipe out of a hub that was only cemented and not primed. Will it fail every time? No, but that's true of most hackery. I have a picture of a 1/2"" cpvc coupling that's cemented onto copper on both sides and it held for many years. So does that mean I should start glueing copper now with CPVC cement?


While I was inspecting a new plumber came to town. He did his t.o (above slab) with no primer. I felt bad because it looked really nice. So I bent the rules and told him to put a 10' head of water test, And if it held for 24 hrs I would let that one buy. I came back the next day and the orig t.o was in the front yard. Plumber was not there. You tell me?


The non - primered pipe held a 42" test. I would have got a small paint brush and went Pacasso on it!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> I guarantee I can remove a piece of non-primered pipe from a joint with a few slices and make it like new. Not when it is bonded with primer... I'm just sayin"


 Care for a wager? I'm JUST SAYIN you wont cut mine out like that. Infact if you use too much glue it will cause a MIP adapter to fail.....it melts it. Air temp and the amount of time you wait to assemble after you apply the solvent can play a factor also. pvc pipe thats warm and the solvent is aggressively applied and rubbed into the pipe and fitting and then allowed to set for a few seconds before assembly will be very strong. The primer should still be wet when the glue is applied.....thats very hard to do and be neat in 98 degree heat......it evaporates super fast. How many of you wait the waiting time before continuing to the next joint? What is it 15 minute wait before you are to handle it? How many of you live by that rule?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Care for a wager? I'm JUST SAYIN you wont cut mine out like that. Infact if you use too much glue it will cause a MIP adapter to fail.....it melts it. Air temp and the amount of time you wait to assemble after you apply the solvent can play a factor also. pvc pipe thats warm and the solvent is aggressively applied and rubbed into the pipe and fitting and then allowed to set for a few seconds before assembly will be very strong. The primer should still be wet when the glue is applied.....thats very hard to do and be neat in 98 degree heat......it evaporates super fast. How many of you wait the waiting time before continuing to the next joint? What is it 15 minute wait before you are to handle it? How many of you live by that rule?


Yep.... Mark your fitting to show its the one you send me. It is one of my specialties.. Sch 40 or 80 no thin wall please.. I will remove the pipe, cement another back in.. w/primer and you can try..


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Yep.... Mark your fitting to show its the one you send me. It is one of my specialties.. Sch 40 or 80 no thin wall please.. I will remove the pipe, cement another back in.. w/primer and you can try..


 Ok get ready for my 1/2" sch 40.......I'ma cut the bell off a 20' stick.:laughing: have fun...PM me your address:laughing:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

:laughing:


TheMaster said:


> Ok get ready for my 1/2" sch 40.......I'ma cut the bell off a 20' stick. have fun...PM me your address:laughing:


Mini hacksaw blade should take care of that just fine..What's the wager? I am trusting you won't try to slip clear primer in on me.. :laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm not getting into this fight, but I was told by the engineers at Charlotte Pipe that primer wasn't really needed on the pipe that is made now as compared to pipe from ten years ago, unless the pipe was foam core, which has a harder outer shell to compensate for the softer wall.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Mini hacksaw blade should take care of that just fine..What's the wager? I am trusting you won't try to slip clear primer in on me.. :laughing:


 I want the pieces you remove....no clear primer...just some oatey rain&shine blue. Lets keep it friendly since your a former cop ....5.00.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Killertoiletspider said:


> I'm not getting into this fight, but I was told by the engineers at Charlotte Pipe that primer wasn't really needed on the pipe that is made now as compared to pipe from ten years ago, unless the pipe was foam core, which has a harder outer shell to compensate for the softer wall.


Does anyone have the current joint installation standards for sch 40 dwv pvc?

It's not a fight, just a gentlemans challenge...


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> That would be Cook county IL.


Only parts of Cook county. Just to clarify.:yes:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> I want the pieces you remove....no clear primer...just some oatey rain&shine blue. Lets keep it friendly since your a former cop ....5.00.


Just don't slop that blue glue everywhere. I will have to work hard for that 5.00 :laughing: I will PM address.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

slickrick said:


> Does anyone have the current joint installation standards for sch 40 dwv pvc?
> 
> It's not a fight, just a gentlemans challenge...


 Very much correct. I hope u are ready.....you know its not gonna be easy:laughing: Highly motivated individuals are difficult to defeat but have you ever tried to remove a fitting installed with blue glue that was done properly?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Very much correct. I hope u are ready.....you know its not gonna be easy:laughing: Highly motivated individuals are difficult to defeat but have you ever tried to remove a fitting installed with blue glue that was done properly?


A gentlemens challenge use to result in pistols at 15 paces..

No it won't be easy. But I am very patient when it comes to sugery.. The Dr. has his tools ready....I'm just sayin'™


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

care to explain the male adapter thing??



TheMaster said:


> Care for a wager? I'm JUST SAYIN you wont cut mine out like that. Infact if you use too much glue it will cause a MIP adapter to fail.....it melts it. Air temp and the amount of time you wait to assemble after you apply the solvent can play a factor also. pvc pipe thats warm and the solvent is aggressively applied and rubbed into the pipe and fitting and then allowed to set for a few seconds before assembly will be very strong. The primer should still be wet when the glue is applied.....thats very hard to do and be neat in 98 degree heat......it evaporates super fast. How many of you wait the waiting time before continuing to the next joint? What is it 15 minute wait before you are to handle it? How many of you live by that rule?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> care to explain the male adapter thing??


 If you alllow solvent to puddle on the inside of the threads it will weaken the threads. puddling=bad.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Go to this website and click on the "Best practices" PDF for solvent welding plastics.
http://www.ipscorp.com/weldon/weldon_literature


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Go to this website and click on the "Best practices" PDF for solvent welding plastics.
> http://www.ipscorp.com/weldon/weldon_literature


I was looking at the hot weather application tips. Try working with 8" sch 80 in 150 degrees. It drys before you get it out of the can.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'll go with ya on that one.



TheMaster said:


> If you alllow solvent to puddle on the inside of the threads it will weaken the threads. puddling=bad.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Since this thread has gone so far off the rails, I would like to clarify I use Oatey clear primer and cement on ALL the joints I make in sch 40 PVC.

Priming is just as important as cementing. Next time after you prime, take your fingernail and scrape the primed pipe. 

That's why they call it solvent welding rather than glueing. 2 step process.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Since this thread has gone so far off the rails, I would like to clarify I use Oatey clear primer and cement on ALL the joints I make in sch 40 PVC.
> 
> Priming is just as important as cementing. Next time after you prime, take your fingernail and scrape the primed pipe.
> 
> That's why they call it solvent welding rather than glueing. 2 step process.


 Air temp has alot to do with it. The warmer the air temp the more aggressive the solvent will be.
I never did GET ANY ANSWERS ABOUT THE "HANDELING TIME" AFTER THE JOINT IS MADE. HOW MANY OF YOU WAIT THE 15 MINUTES OR SO? :whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

TheMaster said:


> Air temp has alot to do with it. The warmer the air temp the more aggressive the solvent will be.
> I never did GET ANY ANSWERS ABOUT THE "HANDELING TIME" AFTER THE JOINT IS MADE. HOW MANY OF YOU WAIT THE 15 MINUTES OR SO? :whistling2:


Only if it's time to eat.:whistling2:Or go home.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Only if it's time to eat.:whistling2:


 Thank you for your honesty!:thumbsup:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What does handling mean? After I glue a joint, I usually quit handling it and go on to the next one.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Some of the chatters wanted to see what fitting I use for WC vents. And I put one up of the partially completed underground...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

We call them "cottage wyes." If you hold the fitting with the run facing you, whatever side the vent socket faces determines if it's a left or right cottage wye.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Got a shot of a cottage wye on the inside? I don't think that would pass in KY.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Got a shot of a cottage wye on the inside? I don't think that would pass in KY.


No. And why not.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

They banned side outlet 90's way back when, and even though this serves as a vent, I'm curious to see if they fluted the inside of this fitting as directional. 5 connections sitting there. IOW one nightmare if you cable through that and picks up, heads toward one of those closets. 

I've whipped across a cross easily. It's not impossible with a hard bent cable to accidently turn through such a large intersection. 

Is there another name for this fitting? It's not named in the code book as such.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

manufacturer calls it a side inlet wye.

It is fluted on all sides of the 2" tap. It would not be approved to recieve a drain in its current position though.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Well I assume the centerline connecting pipes is washing that entire fitting, no doubt. What is it picking up?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

The whole damn thing looks like ****.:devil2:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Just kidding Matt. Looks good, don't like those cottage wyes. But when in Rome.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

TheMaster said:


> Air temp has alot to do with it. The warmer the air temp the more aggressive the solvent will be.
> I never did GET ANY ANSWERS ABOUT THE "HANDELING TIME" AFTER THE JOINT IS MADE. HOW MANY OF YOU WAIT THE 15 MINUTES OR SO? :whistling2:


Someone say break time???


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Matt said:


> Some of the chatters wanted to see what fitting I use for WC vents. And I put one up of the partially completed underground...


Thats a fitting I havent seen around here. Looks like a 3 way with a 2" side inlet? Non directional wouldnt fly round here. Good job though,,, nice and even across top of vents, people notice kinda thing.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

curious here. first picture showing your fitting on the left side there are 2 stakes with tie wire around the pipe. Whats that for?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

thats so the pipe dont float in the pour


----------



## Ishmael (Dec 9, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Got a shot of a cottage wye on the inside? I don't think that would pass in KY.


I don't think that'd fly here in MA, either, unless each branch is rolled slightly above the center line of the fitting. We're not allowed to use a double wye horizontally - only vertical installation.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

2nd pic, horizontal pipe, heading toward the bobcat in the background, looks like a 4" line. Is that catching the floor drain? Here, if we don't roll up from the main, we don't have to vent the fd.
Also, masking tape on top pf pipes? We have to cap them all with the exception of one, which must be 5ft for head test. Just curious


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

were you t have perfect laboratory conditions, your o.d. and i.d. perfectly machined...you would not need the glue...your primer is a methyl ethyl ketone and would be all you'd need...if you look at many of the part numbers on your glued fittings...it'll say..."SW"...or solvent weld..you're not gluing, you're welding the pipe together. next time you prime a pipe, or fitting, you'll know when you've done the job, when you can take your fingernail, and scratch pvc underneath your nail...the glue has a LOT of methyl ethyl ketone in it...but also has some fillers in it to make up for imperfections in o.d.'s...and i.d's...


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Matt said:


> Since this thread has gone so far off the rails, I would like to clarify I use Oatey clear primer and cement on ALL the joints I make in sch 40 PVC.
> 
> Priming is just as important as cementing. Next time after you prime, take your fingernail and scrape the primed pipe.
> 
> That's why they call it solvent welding rather than glueing. 2 step process.





dayexco said:


> were you t have perfect laboratory conditions, your o.d. and i.d. perfectly machined...you would not need the glue...your primer is a methyl ethyl ketone and would be all you'd need...if you look at many of the part numbers on your glued fittings...it'll say..."SW"...or solvent weld..you're not gluing, you're welding the pipe together. next time you prime a pipe, or fitting, you'll know when you've done the job, when you can take your fingernail, and scratch pvc underneath your nail...the glue has a LOT of methyl ethyl ketone in it...but also has some fillers in it to make up for imperfections in o.d.'s...and i.d's...


Thank you! I had never heard that before:blink:


----------



## dayexco (Oct 12, 2009)

did you stutter?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

dayexco said:


> did you stutter?


 
i vote yes :thumbup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

dayexco said:


> did you stutter?


What the hell are you typing about?


----------



## evilcyrus (Apr 27, 2009)

primer then glue.... and when working in any fill make sure pipe n fittin are clean with rag aspcally when it is raining or u will have leaks.... also good rule of thumb always aim letters up (laces out marino) or vertical aimed faceing the same way inspectors love it... if your pipes in a 10ft hole he dont have to go down he see's your work everywhere see's u got pride all aimed up all looking good.. thats the way i do it. for every job i do.. no mater if it small kitchen piping all letterin aims at u or up.


----------

